# Something that makes you "You".



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

tell us something about yourself, that you are proud of, and makes you who you are. the more special your trait/s is to you, the more i'd like to hear. 

for me, i think a few things i am proud of as an individual are my keen photography skills (which i often push under a door mat, presumably because i'm affraid of the atention, but i'm fighting that), and my ability to pick up new skills very quickly (doing skills, not thinking skills, like putting things together etc)


----------



## Symon (May 5, 2009)

I am proud of the changes I've made to my life and am the living proof that a leapord CAN change his spots. I have had a lot of anger issues in the past but thanks mainly to my hobby, I've overcome them. A couple of years ago I started to learn Tarot and other divination type cards and what I've learned about myself through these is amazing and they really give me a lot, even more so when I read for others and know I have helped others too, it's like a double bonus, doing something to help myself and to help others:clap

Paul


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Figuring things out on my own without the help of others. Sure there are written instructions and people who already know the ins and outs, but I'd rather at least half-learn how to do something myself as long as no harm can come from it. I don't know why exactly, it just makes me feel...capable.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Figuring things out on my own without the help of others. Sure there are written instructions and people who already know the ins and outs, but I'd rather at least half-learn how to do something myself as long as no harm can come from it. I don't know why exactly, it just makes me feel...capable.


does this include fixing things? i seem a little obsessed with trying to fix things myself, rather than resort to calling a professional or replacing said item.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah, most of the time. I'll ask where the required equipment is but I'll want to do the job myself. Example; still haven't got my door fixed, because I haven't asked what's needed to fix it (it won't shut properly).


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

solitarymonkey said:


> does this include fixing things? i seem a little obsessed with trying to fix things myself, rather than resort to calling a professional or replacing said item.


Welcome to manhood. lol


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm stubborn. Like reeeeally stubborn. Especially when I want something or want to accomplish something.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Cheeky said:


> I'm stubborn. Like reeeeally stubborn. Especially when I want something or want to accomplish something.


no you're not


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

solitarymonkey said:


> no you're not


And you know me so well, don't you?


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

no you're not
^_^


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Is there an echo in the room?


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

only in your head ^_^ :kiss


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

My mind means everything to me; it is my strongest and most powerful asset. Without it, I am nothing.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I try my best to do the things needed in order to make changes and improvements in my life no matter how large or hard the task.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I can bellydance, and speak french badly. I find language and linguistics fascinating. I know what phonemes and graphemes and morphemes are.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Zeddicus said:


> My mind means everything to me; it is my strongest and most powerful asset. Without it, I am nothing.


:ditto


----------



## citizenjane (May 5, 2009)

I'm profoundly left-handed.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Nothing makes me feel proud. I don't need to think I'm better than other people to feel good about myself. I feel good about myself because we all have the right to feel that way about ourselves, unless you do horrible things and I don't.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

My ability to want to keep the peace amongst people. My love of listening to music.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

LALoner said:


> Nothing makes me feel proud. I don't need to think I'm better than other people to feel good about myself. I feel good about myself because we all have the right to feel that way about ourselves, unless you do horrible things and I don't.


I don't think being proud has anything to do with being better then people its more about recognizing whats worthwhile about you.

And the things I'm proud of are my sense of humor and my knowledge of music.


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

I am good at drawing and art and I am also a good listener


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

my enthusiam for dance despite lacking skill.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm a total PMT case.


----------

